# An die "Betreuer": M6



## fx:flow (26. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

so... schön, dass ihr euch hier eingefunden habt, folgende Fragen:

*-* Wann wird das M6 in den USA wirklich launchen? Stimmt es, dass zuerst M-Größen abgearbeitet werden? Wann könnte man dann mit einem S-Rahmen rechnen?

*-* habe ein M6 mit anderem Hinterbau gesehen (nicht der Hinterbau, den man auf der Eurobike sehen konnte), wurde da was verändert? Wenn ja: ist auf dem Bild die Verkaufsversion zu sehen?







*-* wo kriege ich bspw für ein Socom eine HR-Achse her? Die soll ja nicht dabei sein.

*-* empfohlene Dämpferfeder (DHX 5.0) für 65kg und weiche Abstimmung (Socom)?

Danke schon mal!

Grüße
Ricardo


----------



## bachmayeah (26. September 2007)

ich bin zwar kein betroyer aber wayne:

also die achse war bei meinem m3 auch nicht von "haus aus" dabei sondern musste ich extra bestellen.... das sollte der händler deines vertrauens aber schon können...
genauso solllte dir dein dealer auch die richtige federhärte mitliefern. bei manchen (guten) shops gibste ja extra deswegen auch dein gewicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (26. September 2007)

Maxle is nich, oder? Meine gelesen zu haben, dass manche nich passen. Welche hast du drin? Bezeichnung (falls vorhanden)?


----------



## nicerguy (27. September 2007)

Dann fangen wir mal an:
1. Laut Aussage von Intense USA kommt das M6 in dieser Version ab Feb/März 08. Mit den Rahmengrößen muss ich noch passen.Der Hinterbau auf der Eurobike war von einem M3.
2.Socom, allgemein Steckachsen müssen extra geordert werden, kann aber jeder Händler bestellen. Aber auch jede andere 12x150mm Achse passt (Breite aufpassen). Maxle habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, sorry. Müsste gehen, nur Vorsicht da ja alle Intense nach unten offene Ausfallenden haben!
3. Federhärte 350x3.0 würde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## fx:flow (27. September 2007)

gut, danke für die Antworten.

Wird also der oben zu sehende Hinterbau im letztlich zu kaufenden Rahmen verbaut sein.

Errmmm... kann man sich auf das Februar/März verlassen (böse Zungen behaupten, Intense wäre in Sachen Lieferbarkeit usw. nicht gerade verlässlich)? Nur ungern sitzt man ja dann mitten in der Saison ohne Fahrrad umher.


----------



## bachmayeah (27. September 2007)

@ fx: mal ein wenig offtopic.. ich dachte du wolltest ggf mit dieser sparte des sports aufhören und mal n auto uilegen. oder verrammschte das m6 dann auch wieder nach nem monat ?   dann hätte ich ggf interesse 
ontopic: keine ahnung wie genau die bezeichnugn der achse ist aber kannste ja zur not auch selber bauen... nur ne achse.. die spacer dabei und auf beiden seiten gewinde für muttern. kann aber mal nachfragen ob ihc bzgl der bezeichnung was rausbekomme


----------



## fx:flow (27. September 2007)

naja, beim Selbstbau kommt dann am Ende eine 2kg-Achse raus... da kauf ich lieber gleich irgendwo eine.

off: heißt noch nichts, ich mach mich ja nur kundig...


----------



## bachmayeah (28. September 2007)

on:

kleine info aus amiland

I hope all is well.  We source them through Intense, but it's actually
machined by Sun Ringle for them.  As I'm in Las Vegas (Interbike) at the moment, I'm unsure of the Sun Ringle part number.  By the way, Intense is talking about the possibility of bringing the M6 to market sooner than expected -- perhaps later this year.

Edit: ich glaub die Achse kommt von Hadley (bin mir aber auch nich sicher) evtl kann sich Jochen DC dazu äußern.


----------



## fx:flow (28. September 2007)

uhuhuh.

Quelle? Kann das wer verifizieren (jmd vom Vertrieb? )?

Grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (28. September 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> uhuhuh.
> 
> Quelle? Kann das wer verifizieren (jmd vom Vertrieb? )?
> 
> Grüße



quelle: mitarbeiter at competitivecyclist.com


----------



## MS- RACING (2. Oktober 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> *-* habe ein M6 mit anderem Hinterbau gesehen (nicht der Hinterbau, den man auf der Eurobike sehen konnte), wurde da was verändert? Wenn ja: ist auf dem Bild die Verkaufsversion zu sehen?



bei den gezeigten Bild handelt es sich um eine Studie bzw. Prototypen von einem zukünftigen M6- wird so vermutlich 2008 nur vom Rennteam gefahren. Der Hinterbau der im Handel erhältlichen Bikes wird so sein, wie er auf der Eurobike zu sehen war bzw. wie er im Katalog abgebildet sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Find es allerdings doof, dass jetzt hier schon wieder Veränderungen und Verbesserungen an einem Rad für den Rennzirkus gemacht werden, wo der Rahmen noch nicht mal käuflich ist 

Informationen zum "Release" des M6 in den USA (und damit später in Dt.)? Erzähl was


----------



## iRider (9. Oktober 2007)

nicerguy schrieb:


> 2.Socom, allgemein Steckachsen müssen extra geordert werden, kann aber jeder Händler bestellen. Aber auch jede andere 12x150mm Achse passt (Breite aufpassen). Maxle habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, sorry. Müsste gehen, nur Vorsicht da ja alle Intense nach unten offene Ausfallenden haben!



Nein, Maxle braucht ein spezielles Ausfallende!


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Oktober 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Find es allerdings doof, dass jetzt hier schon wieder Veränderungen und Verbesserungen an einem Rad für den Rennzirkus gemacht werden, wo der Rahmen noch nicht mal käuflich ist
> 
> Informationen zum "Release" des M6 in den USA (und damit später in Dt.)? Erzähl was



laut meinen quellen ist in den usa auch noch kein genaues release datum bekannt.. ebenso ne angabe zum gewicht.

allerdings soll der m6 rahmen incl fox dämpfer (sofern die verhandlungen erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden (weil größere E-länge usw)) ~ 2999 USD kosten...


edit: kein fox in ü-länge sondern "It will have a steel spring Manitou Revox"

das sind aber angaben für die ich nciht garantiere...


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Oktober 2007)

der Rahmen soll laut Caluori nicht leichter sein als der M3...


----------



## fx:flow (11. Oktober 2007)

hab in einem französischen Videointerview mit Jeff Streber gehört (er hat's selbst gesagt), dass er auf 10,5 lbs (4,76kg) kommen wird - mit Manitou Revox @ Titanfeder.


----------



## iRider (11. Oktober 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> hab in einem französischen Videointerview mit Jeff Streber gehört (er hat's selbst gesagt), dass er auf 10,5 lbs (4,76kg) kommen wird - mit Manitou Revox @ Titanfeder.



Glaube ich erst wenn er von jemandem der nicht mit Intense assoziiert ist gewogen wurde.  
Allerdings klingt das schon realistisch da ein M3 knapp unter 5 kg liegt (+/- je nach Grösse und Dämpfer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (11. Oktober 2007)

naja, ich für das Teil hätte ich mir schon weniger als 4,7 gewünscht, zumal es ja so als lightweight hingestellt wurde. 10,5lbs sind dann allerdings wieder fast auf der Höhe eines M3, schade.


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Oktober 2007)

mussu dir doch socom kaufen... zumal noch nciht mal raus ist woher die serien-ti-federn in dem maß  herkommen... die ersten würden wohl wie gesagt mit "steelspring" ausgeliefert werden... nciht dass ich mit dem gedanken spielen würde ggf bis auslieferung mim biken zu pausieren 

aber die eingeschränkte dämpfer- und federauswahl bringt mich zum zögern.

dennoch wird doch das m6 das m3 "ablösen", oder ?


----------



## fx:flow (11. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> dennoch wird doch das m6 das m3 "ablösen", oder ?



intense-seitig? ja klar. wie's bei dir aussieht, weiß ich nich


----------



## meth3434 (12. Oktober 2007)

nein wird es nicht, m3 wird vorerst weiter gebaut! 

wie das bei dir privat aussieht musst natürlich du entscheiden, ich würd das m3 behalten...

meth


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Oktober 2007)

ich meinte schon intense seitig...


----------



## fx:flow (12. Oktober 2007)

wenn jeff meint: "the m6 is replacing the m3 for 2008", dann würde ich nicht vermuten, dass sie das m3 weiter bauen. wieso zur hölle auch? 2 downhiller mit identischem federweg und einsatzbereich?


----------



## MS- RACING (12. Oktober 2007)

ich sehe das Problem mit dem Ti Springs für Manitou nicht... wir hatten heuer schon welche und das waren keine Sonderanfertigungen.

Über das Gewicht kann man noch relativ wenig sagen und ganz ehrlich haben wir die Prototypen nur im zusammengebauten Zustand gewogen... an Claudios Bike kann ich mich nicht mehr so erinnern, aber Vanessas Bike lag bei so 17,5 Kilo (mit 2 ply Reifen, allerdings mit Saint Kurbeln...). Ich würde sagen, dass die Gewichte aktuell reine Spekulation sind, da alles was es bis jetzt gibt reine Prototypen waren wo mit Rohrsätzen und der gleichen experimentiert wurde.

Zur Schwinge (wie weiter oben besprochen) und Prototypen wäre noch zu sagen: Irgendwo ist es doch klar, dass Rennteams anderes Material fahren- irgendjemand muss doch die Entwicklung betreiben und diese vorantreiben. Wenn das Zeug funktioniert kommt es in Serie, wenn nicht bleibt es Euch erspart. Wir auch in anderen Branchen gibt es natürlich auch hier Studien und Visionen- manche davon kommen abgeändert in den Handel andere nicht.


----------



## fx:flow (12. Oktober 2007)

Dann sagt in dem Rutsch mal was Offizielle(re)s zum Launch ... wir sind heiss


----------



## nicerguy (12. Oktober 2007)

M3 vs. M6, meine Info ist folgende wie auch schon geschrieben: Das M3 wird gebaut, solange das M6 noch keine Serienreife besitzt, also wohl noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## cubebiker (31. Oktober 2007)

Welche ISCG Aufnahme wird das M6 haben? ISCG alte oder ISCG05?
Wird es denn beide Dämpfer (Cane Creek und Revox) zur Auswahl geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. November 2007)

Also ich bekomme mein M6 mit DHX 5 ,und so wie es aussieht sind auch schon einige M6 fertig .


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. November 2007)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme mein M6 mit DHX 5 ,und so wie es aussieht sind auch schon einige M6 fertig .



ich glaub mal dass dich da einer verarscht oder ein m3 dir andreht


----------



## bachmayeah (1. November 2007)

ich bin da auch sehr auf den extralangen fox gespannt..
letzte info, die ich hatte war, dass das mit fox nciht geklappt hat. ist aber alles recht spekulativ...
ich hätts - glaub ich - wenn, dann eh mit revox geordert.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich glaub mal dass dich da einer verarscht oder ein m3 dir andreht



naja das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ,kommt ja direkt von intense ,aber so wie es aussieht haben die wohl einen exralangen dhx aber sicher sagen kann ich es erst wenn ich das bike habe, und mit dem M3 da hast du recht das kommt am 11.11. mit dhx .


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. November 2007)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> naja das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ,kommt ja direkt von intense ,aber so wie es aussieht haben die wohl einen exralangen dhx aber sicher sagen kann ich es erst wenn ich das bike habe, und mit dem M3 da hast du recht das kommt am 11.11. mit dhx .


dann is ja alles roger...ich dacht nur ich müsste dich warnen , in ilmenau hast mein m3 ja auch schon für ein m6 gehalten


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (1. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> dann is ja alles roger...ich dacht nur ich müsste dich warnen , in ilmenau hast mein m3 ja auch schon für ein m6 gehalten



Ich glaube du täuchst dich ich war nicht in ilmenau  .


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. November 2007)

du fährst doch ein rosanes ironhorse oder ?

edit: hab mal in dein fotoalbum geschaut...ich verwechsel dich tatsächlich :->


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (2. November 2007)

Ne sorry nicht ganz, ich bin das goldene Sunday gefahren.


----------



## klemmi (23. November 2008)

Ist jetzt vielleicht eine etwas weit vorrausgreifende Frage:
Wird es das M6 2010 noch geben oder kommt da was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (23. November 2008)

2010? ziemlich sicher.

das m3 gabs ab 2005, oder? 2005, 2006, 2007. das m6 gibts ab 2008 nun. 2009 und 2010 und wir sind bei der normalen halbwertszeit. für 2011 könnte man was neues erwarten.


----------



## klemmi (24. November 2008)

Hhmmm... wenn alles so klappt wie ichs mir denke und ich das M6 im Laufe des nächsten Jahres mal antesten kann dann besteht nämlich eine große Chance, dass ich mir auch ein M6 zulege 
Das Rad sieht einfach hammer aus und die Daten auch.
Kann jemand sagen wie weit das Hinterrad durch die neuen Dropouts runter kommt?


----------



## xMARTINx (24. November 2008)

eigentlich ändert sich ja entweder der radstand(wenn das rad beim neuen dropout nach hinten rutscht um den nötigen platz zum sitzrohr zu schaffen) oder der lenkwinkel wenn das hinterrad jetzt weiter unten liegt
sollte aber minimal veränderungen haben von der geo


----------



## klemmi (24. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> eigentlich ändert sich ja entweder der radstand(wenn das rad beim neuen dropout nach hinten rutscht um den nötigen platz zum sitzrohr zu schaffen) oder der lenkwinkel wenn das hinterrad jetzt weiter unten liegt
> sollte aber minimal veränderungen haben von der geo



Stimmt, das mit dem Radstand würde auch gehen.
Schlägt das Hinterrad denn bei nem Größe L Rahmen auch an mit den ursprünglichen Dropouts?


----------



## klemmi (25. November 2008)

Was wiegt denn der M6 Rahmen mit Dämpfer???
Beim bachmayeah im Fotoalbum find ichs nicht mehr...


----------



## fx:flow (25. November 2008)

http://www.sicklines.com/tech/intense_m6_fro/intense_m6_fro_6/

Frame / Intense M6 FRO Large / 2008 / 3798
Shock / Cane Creek 10.5 x 3.5 + hardware (+24g) / 2008 / 537 	
Spring / DSP 400lb 3.5â³ TI / 2008 / 437


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (25. November 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> http://www.sicklines.com/tech/intense_m6_fro/intense_m6_fro_6/
> 
> Frame / Intense M6 FRO Large / 2008 / 3798
> Shock / Cane Creek 10.5 x 3.5 + hardware (+24g) / 2008 / 537
> Spring / DSP 400lb 3.5â³ TI / 2008 / 437



Ooo das ist leicht..
Vielen Dank!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Ooo das ist leicht..
> Vielen Dank!



für jmd der ein glory fährt isses leicht.. 




Medium Intense Red M6 w/ Revox 400# steel coil: 11.22lbs.

Medium Intense Red M6 w/ CCDB and Ti. coil 400#: 10.69lbs.

Medium Intense Red M6 no shock- 8.44lbs.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. November 2008)

dachte auch der rahmen ist schwerer


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (27. November 2008)

Look , 
2008 Intense M6 mit Revox und Stahlfeder und Chris King Develotion Steuersatz der leider 250 Gramm wiegt.
Also Rahmen 5 Kg und Steuersatz 250 Gramm.


----------



## klemmi (27. November 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> für jmd der ein glory fährt isses leicht..



Hey hey... jetzt mal nicht frech werden!!! 
Aber es stimmt schon, da würde ich knapp ein halbes Kilo sparen!
Ist da eigentlich eine Achse, Sattelstützenklemme, Sattelstütze oder irgendwas dabei oder isses wirklich nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer?
Kann einer von euch beiden mal nachmessen wieviel Veränderung an den Dropouts gemacht wurde und in welche Richtung?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (27. November 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Hey hey... jetzt mal nicht frech werden!!!
> Aber es stimmt schon, da würde ich knapp ein halbes Kilo sparen!
> Ist da eigentlich eine Achse, Sattelstützenklemme, Sattelstütze oder irgendwas dabei oder isses wirklich nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer?
> Kann einer von euch beiden mal nachmessen wieviel Veränderung an den Dropouts gemacht wurde und in welche Richtung?



Rahmen Dämpfer Sattelklemme  mehr nit !! 
Durch die neuen Dropouts kommt das Tretlager ca. 1 cm höher (nagelt mich nit drauf fest hab es nicht mehr im Kopf )


----------

